# Do you think pineapple is a good topping on pizza?



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

Lmao. I had it with grilled chicken on a pizza once. It's different, but I liked it.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm disgusting.. I know. I've consumed Spongebob's abode and I like it.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

DualGnosis said:


> If you do, you are a filthy creature.


Have you ever tried it? I'm not saying it's my first choice, but it's not bad.


----------



## steelnerve (May 1, 2016)

I go with the plain margherita... but one of my uncles makes those things with a pitted cherry with a slice of pineapple and cheese pinned together with a toothpick, which goes really well with a beer. I think I will try it once. :laughing:


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

Warm Pineapple is gross. Pineapple that has been warmed and become squishy and then cooled again is also gross. Also I like my pizza savory not sweet, the hint of sweet left by pineapple that has been picked off just seems weird and out of place.


----------



## Buttahfly (Jul 30, 2013)

No, sadly pineapple makes me want to throw up.


----------



## fleursdetilleul (Dec 21, 2015)

I had pizza like that only once, bought it because it sounded interesting, but I couldn't eat it, the taste was like vomit, sorry.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Oh no. Wtf. The spiciest one please.


----------



## ItisI (Apr 2, 2015)

It is an acquired taste for some.

I happen to _*like*_ prosciutto and use it often in cooking.

I also like Hawaiian pizza and shall give your bacon/olive/pineapple version a whirl in due time. Thanks for the suggestion! :triumphant:


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

DualGnosis said:


> If you do, you are a filthy creature.


I agree. Fruit // Veggie cluttered pizza is a trash. Especially pizzas lacking in meat(s) + fatty // cruel meat.

I get very upset when some individual(s) bring one of those ''pepperoni'' // veggie pizza(s) over. 

Pineapple especially. 

Cheese pizza is _garbage_ as well. Thin-crusted cheese pizza taste(s) like crackers, cardboard or cheesy cardboard.

Especially those (4) cheese ones - evidently, it is all one cheese.

*Toppings
*
Pepperoni / sauce / cheese / onions / black olives / sausage / bacon / tomatoes - are mostly what I will eat.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Pineapple and olives are possibly the worst "normal" pizza toppings. Ugh


----------



## The Guitar Hero (Nov 24, 2013)

Depends on how the pizza is prepared. Generally I'm fine with it, tho


----------



## SysterMatic (Jun 8, 2014)

... No.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

It's alright on Hawaiian. Otherwise pineapples are shit.


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

I like Italian pizza the best, but given I love pineapple I don't have a problem with it on my pizza. I didn't know putting it on meant bastardizing the pizza, have only just recently discovered people would make such a fuss over it (like, I don't see what's _disgusting_ about it). For me it doesn't ruin the pizza, so it's fine.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Nein


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

If you haven't had artichoke pizza, you don't know good pizza:


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

No, in fact I don't like pineapple at all. If I were stuck on an island with nothing to eat but pineapples I'd rather starve.


----------



## BatFlapClap (Dec 30, 2015)

I would eat a well-seasoned shoe on pizza, so maybe I'm not the best representation of a pineapple pizza lover, but yes, I like pineapple on pizza. 

And anchovies! 

And shoes, apparently. But only Alexander McQueens. You gotta have class.


----------



## serenay13bp (May 5, 2016)

pineapples make a pizza complete


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

It tastes nice but I don't like the texture, I don't find it suitable with the rest.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Pan pizza with pineapple, spinach, feta, black olives, and bacon. Mmmm I want pizza now.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall (Mar 27, 2014)

angelfish said:


> Pan pizza with pineapple, spinach, feta, black olives, and bacon. Mmmm I want pizza now.


That sounds lovely


----------



## Spiren (May 12, 2016)

Turkey and pineapple is where it's at.


----------



## Miniblini (Jun 4, 2014)

*bathes in filth*

Pineapples sure are good!


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

angelfish said:


> Pan pizza with pineapple, spinach, feta, black olives, and bacon. Mmmm I want pizza now.


Not in the mood for bacon, but everything else sounds great. Mmmm, yes, that sounds lovely. Except it's 01:15 here, late night. No, I must resist... 

Good to see that as of this post, 45 people agree with me.


----------



## Alessja (May 20, 2016)

No. I've tried it in two different restaurants but it doesn't get any better...


----------



## Plaxico (Dec 11, 2010)

YES! At Cici's All-You-Can-Eat Buffet they have the Hawaiian Pizza with Pineapple toppings, soooo good!


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

Psh, I already knew I was a filthy creature.


----------



## xNeutrino (May 18, 2016)

Yes, delicious :smile:


----------



## Count Raven (Feb 18, 2015)

Hell no! Pizza is a vip club for veggies, meat and cheese. No fruits allowed. Now hit me with a rock for my orthodox views!


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Count Raven said:


> Hell no! Pizza is a vip club for veggies, meat and cheese. No fruits allowed. Now hit me with a rock for my orthodox views!







I am THIS close to making a stoning thread. Y'all bes watch yeselves.


----------



## ArmchairCommie (Dec 27, 2015)

No toppings best toppings! Clean pizzas forever!


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

xrx said:


> I love it. Bacon black olives pepperoni pineapple feta on thin crust fucckkkkk yyeeeaaahhhhhh


This sounds like awesome! I'd really like to try it!

It's just that I'd replace bacon with proscioutto, but meh. Maybe yes, maybe not.

edit: here is an idea for mediterranean pizza:

Feta, Tomato(you can even add the slices on the pizza if you like for more fresh taste), Olives(you choose which), Proscioutto, Rosemary, Origano and optional rucola(that fine herb), just a pinch of it-a leaf per slice preferably or so. I don't know about additional cheese, maybe add typical pizza cheese /shrug.

YUM! SO FRESH!


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Miniblini said:


> *bathes in filth*
> 
> Pineapples sure are good!


You make me sick :laughing:


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Ixim said:


> This sounds like awesome! I'd really like to try it!
> 
> It's just that I'd replace bacon with proscioutto, but meh. Maybe yes, maybe not.
> 
> ...


I'd love to try it except for the prosciutto!


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

ArmchairCommie said:


> No toppings best toppings! Clean pizzas forever!


I just really like the big "NO" on the pizza.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

xrx said:


> I'd love to try it except for the prosciutto!


I guess you could replace it. Or remove meat altogether. It is just my taste.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

The part that sucks is you don't live in NY where we have better pizza than you have.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

xrx said:


> I'd love to try it except for the prosciutto!


I have no idea what that is, but I'm intrigued.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Nah, jalapeños are good though^^


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Earthious said:


> Nah, jalapeños are good though^^


Not cooked though. Just sit them on nicely.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Ixim said:


> I guess you could replace it. Or remove meat altogether. It is just my taste.


The idea of raw meat is disgusting. When I actually eat it, I want to gag.


----------



## Miniblini (Jun 4, 2014)

spidershane said:


> You make me sick :laughing:


*rubs filth onto arms* It puts the lotion on it's skin....

hello! <3 whatever Tapatalk!


----------



## Sour Roses (Dec 30, 2015)

When I worked in pizza, putting the pineapple on was in the top 3 worst toppings.

Since it has to be kept in juice (acidic juice) to stay fresh, that required grabbing out a handfull and holding it over the bin to drain... then after placing it on the pizza, there would still be too much juice, which works down into the dough during cooking and leaves your pizza undercooked and soggy. Ewww.

Having hands in the pineapple juice meant wiping them off on our aprons if we didn't have any time to wash our hands again, which is gross for the next toppings handled. 

Gross process + gross result for pizza + how can anyone stand pineapple on a pizza = grossness all around!



The two other winners for the top 3 worst toppings to apply, are:


Banana peppers - the juice stings your hands terribly, the stench is awful, and even more horrendous while cooking, stinking up the entire store.


Anchovies. Ack. Ahh. Nooo. Not the anchovies. 
Arranging them all in a neat little centrific order as outlined by the photo guides on the wall, wondering at the insane person who came up with the idea to make them all look like little kindergartners clustered around the teacher / aka center of pizza pie. It always left me wanting to laugh a little hysterically, in part due to the exreme distress of handling the weird little fishies out of a can. 

Not to mention, they come in only one size of can, and the orders for anchovies weren't frequent enough for the store to justify storing them... so small pizza to XL pizza all got the same size can of anchovies on them.

For the smalls, that was quite the crowded classroom. For the large, it looked like a fancy private school, with only one little fishie per slice. :tongue: 



My favorite topping, not that anyone asked, is garlic. Ohhh, yumm, there's just something about garlic cooked into cheese, when the grease spreads and mixes with the garlic oils... yummm


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Pineapple is my favorite topping, especially with jalapenos.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Bad memories. I always hated it, and I always removed pineapple from my pizza's. The favourite pizza from my mom is pizza hawaii. I don't like it. But I like pizza. I love piquant pizza's. I also love pizza's with champignons/mushrooms. I also love cheese, and it is one of the few things where I "break" the rules, and also don't care about eventually meat on the plate. And mozzarella is of course the best. Mozzarella is DELICIOUS. I don't like pineapple or anchovy (too salty) on my pizza's. Think i'm fine with the rest from what i've tried.

I love pizza margherita, pizza bolognese, pizza salame. I'm going to try pizza quattro formaggi and pizza milano next time. I like them fresh. My mom never bought fresh pizza's so it was such a difference when i actually ate fresh pizza's (although i can remember we ate pizza's in france, and when i was with my dad, he always made the pizza's by himself ). He is a good cook. Prosciutto, Mozzarella, speciale and pepperone piquante are the ones I buy when i need fast-food. (no time to cook by myself). But I prefer them fresh, and i usually buy them in the pizza shop on sunday evening (+- 1 time each month). But it's maybe a bit expensive, but they are very good. It's delicious. Quality!


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

spidershane said:


> Not cooked though. Just sit them on nicely.


disagree.


----------



## Chantel (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm one of the filthy creatures.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Earthious said:


> disagree.


But they'll be all dry...?


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Miniblini said:


> *rubs filth onto arms* It puts the lotion on it's skin....
> 
> hello! <3 whatever Tapatalk!


Hose! Hose! I'll admit I did try it, but it's like putting apple on a sandwich...:smile:


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

spidershane said:


> But they'll be all dry...?


But integrated well into the pizza.
Not an extra, but rather part of the pizza.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Earthious said:


> But integrated well into the pizza.
> Not an extra, but rather part of the pizza.


Yeah, to be placed on with 7 minutes left to cook; for texture.


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

I like it, to each their own.


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

He's a Superhero! said:


> I didn't realize this was such a big issue, lol...
> 
> Fair enough if you don't want pineapple of your pizza - just order it without pineapple. There's plenty of pineapple free options after all, but even if you want one that normally has pineapple, you can just ask to have it without the pineapple. Simple.


Only if it accompanies either sausage or shrimp or chicken: and it must in turn be accompanied by green peppers.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

g_w said:


> Only if it accompanies either sausage or shrimp or chicken: and it must in turn be accompanied by green peppers.


Very specific.


----------



## Lilibit (Aug 18, 2012)

Pineapples are amazing. Especially on pizza!


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

No. I hate pineapple :<


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

g_w said:


> Only if it accompanies either sausage or shrimp or chicken: and it must in turn be accompanied by green peppers.


Shrimp on a pizza?:shocked:


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

xrx said:


> Shrimp on a pizza?:shocked:


----------

